# Absolutely *adorable* sheltie and baby playing



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Love the somewhat restrained zoomies....and the baby's absolute delight.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh My Goodness that is SO cute! I love how excited, but still super sweet/gentle the Sheltie is! And you can tell that baby LOVES his puppy!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So adorable! Amazing how restrained the Sheltie is...for a herding breed!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I know!!!!! It's so cute!!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE how the sheltie KNOWS he/she is making the baby laugh and continues to do it TO GET the baby to laugh.

What an adorable bond!!!! I can't stop watching it!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

How adorable is that, it's priceless.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

lol this is so funny !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

How precious!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

How cute! Nothing quite like baby giggles and shrieks. And the dog just keeps going and going...


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh that makes me miss my Shelties mine did that with my kids too. It was a fun game if my son was upset one of them would start something similar to get him in a better mood.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

That *is *precious!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Altairss said:


> Oh that makes me miss my Shelties mine did that with my kids too. It was a fun game if my son was upset one of them would start something similar to get him in a better mood.


That's what gets me. That sheltie is *aware* of how the baby is reacting and is doing more of it. 

It's more than empathy, it's recognising that her actions are causing the baby to laugh and she recognises that as a good thing. Then she *chooses* to continue.

And did you see the little kisses at the end????

Just adorable.

Very aware and attentive doggy.


----------

